# MT345E Rear End noise



## Harley CVO (3 mo ago)

Hello all. I'm new to LS tractors, bought my first one this week. It's a 2022 MT345E. I have noticed a clicking from the rear end in forward and reverse when starting from a stop. While operating after I start it is quiet as a mouse. Has anyone else noticed this? Thanks in advance.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Does it happen in both 2 wheel and 4 wheel power? Could be the linkage isn't quite going into front wheel assist.


----------



## Harley CVO (3 mo ago)

Thank you. It seems to be doing it when going forward or reverse only until it starts rolling. It's quiet at all other times. I have not tried it in 4wd yet. Sorry for the delayed response. I'm out of state on a job and have not checked my messages.


----------



## DMorf (3 mo ago)

You should make a YouTube video of it when you get a chance and post the link. One person's clicking is another person's grinding.


----------

